# Wie kann ich meinen Teich schützen?



## Elfriede (26. März 2006)

Heuer  werde ich leider  erst zu Ostern nach Paros zurückkehren können und somit die schöne Frühjahrsblüte  auf der Insel verpassen. Mehr besorgt bin ich allerdings um meinen Teich, denn heute hat mich mein Nachbar davon in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass er nächste Woche mit dem Bau einer großen Zisterne und einer Auffahrt zu seinem Haus beginnen will.
Als guter Nachbar und Freund macht er sich auch Gedanken über die enorme Staubbelastung für meinen Teich und will nun von mir wissen, wie er den Teich schützen könnte.  Er machte den Vorschlag, meinen Teich für die etwa zehntägige Bauzeit mit großen Planen abzudecken, was ich als  außerordentlich rücksichtsvoll empfinde. 
Nun ist es aber so, dass sich immer noch   Fische  (Schleierschwänze) im Teich befinden, die sich meiner Abfischaktion im Vorjahr erfolgreich entzogen haben. Ich bin besorgt, dass ihnen die Verdunkelung durch die Abdeckung nicht gut bekommen könnte. Wenn es so ist, werde ich auf das Angebot meines Nachbarn natürlich verzichten und lieber den Teichgrund nach Absetzung des eigetragenen Staubes und der Erde absaugen, sofern  nötig. Sonst kann ich nichts tun, außer vielleicht um kräftigen Südwind beten, der den Staub in die entgegengesetzte Richtung blasen würde. Hier im Norden kann man sich die enorme Staubbelastung durch eine  Baustelle im Umkreis von einem Kilometer  kaum vorstellen. Ich will versuchen ein Foto einzustellen, das den Staub eines einzigen Tages auf meiner geschützten, überdachten Terrasse zeigt, der von einer weiter entfernten Baustellte stammt. 

In erster Linie  gilt meine Sorge aber den Fischen in meinem Teich. Ich möchte sie zwar heuer alle aus dem Teich nehmen, sofern sie sich fangen lassen, möchte ihnen aber weder durch das Abfischen noch durch die aufgelegten Planen Schaden zufügen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch etwas dazu sagen, denn ich selbst verstehe  nichts von Fischen, was bereits bekannt sein dürfte.

Mit lieben Grüßen, noch aus meinem Winterquartier in Tirol

Elfriede


----------



## Dodi (26. März 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen Teich schützen?*

Hallo Elfriede!

Vielleicht ist es Deinem Nachbarn möglich, wenigstens einen Teil des Teiches mit durchsichtiger Folie abzudecken, damit die Fischis etwas Licht bekommen.

Evtl. hat ja auch jemand anderes noch eine Idee?


----------



## Annett (26. März 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen Teich schützen?*

Hallo Elfriede,

das sind ja Unmengen an Staub  
Ich würde trotzdem eine Abdunklung durch Planen und ähnliches so gut es geht vermeiden! Du hast viele Pflanzen im und am Teich. Die halten sicherlich keine 10Tage ohne Licht durch! 
Fische betreiben keine Fotosynthese... denen würde das sicherlich auch nicht gefallen, aber aushalten tun die das sicherlich.

Evtl. wären durchsichtige Planen eine Lösung?! Die sollten dann aber richtig befestigt werden, damit sie nicht wegfliegen oder bei der Staublast nachgeben können.
Einen Skimmer kannst Du ja leider schlecht installieren. Abgesehen davon müßtest Du dann trotzdem irgendwo den Dreck aus dem Wasser holen.  
Dann kannst Du ihn aber auch gleich vom Boden absaugen.
Schwierige Geschichte :?

Zu dem umsichtigen Nachbarn kann man aber nur gratulieren!


----------



## stu_fishing (26. März 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen Teich schützen?*

hallo!

wie wäre es mit durchsichtiger noppenfolie??
an den seiten festspannen, schwimmt im notfall, lässt licht durch...

..so umsichtige nachbarn müsste man haben.....

lg thomas


----------



## Elfriede (26. März 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen Teich schützen?*

Hallo Thomas, hallo Annett, hallo Dodi,

 ich danke Euch sehr für die schnellen Antworten. Es stimmt, mein Nachbar ist wirklich sehr nett und immer rücksichtsvoll. Aber gerade deshalb will ich ihn nicht über Gebühr strapazieren. Meine Wasserflächen haben immerhin an die 80m2 und die Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Klarsichtfolien sind kaum gegeben, sie sind auch viel zu leicht, der Wind würde  sie sicher binnen einer Stunde abreißen, wie ich aus Erfahrung weiß. Ganz gut hingegen funktionieren die üblichen, großen Autoplanen, wenn man sie direkt auf das Wasser legt und die Überlappungen mit einigen Holzlatten beschwert. Diese Arbeit würde ich meinem Nachbarn auch zumuten können und wollen, denn Autoplanen hat er genug vorrätig. Ich werde ihn aber bitten, etwa 5m2 Wasserfläche offen zu halten, damit die Fische etwas Licht bekommen. Wird ein Fenster dieser Größe genügen oder sollten es zwei sein? Etwas Licht und natürlich auch Sand und Erde wird mein Teich in den bepflanzten Randbereichen abbekommen. Da mein Teich aber ohnehin sehr nährstoffarm ist, schadet ihm ein geringer Eintrag sicher nicht, andernfalls werde ich den Teichboden halt in Teilen absaugen.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (23. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen Teich schützen?*

Liebe Teichfreunde,

heute will ich  von meinem Teich nach den Bauarbeiten meines Nachbarn berichten.  Leider wurden sie nicht, wie geplant, vor Ostern durchgeführt, da die Baufirma kurzfristig  absagte, sondern erst in den letzten Wochen. 
Baubeginn für das inzwischen erweiterte Bauvorhaben war  in der ersten Juliwoche bei großer Hitze und starkem Wind. Obwohl ich selbst vor Ort war konnte ich meinen Teich in keiner Weise schützen. Der Wind war zu heftig um den Teich in irgendeiner Form abzudecken. Da ich dem  erwarteten  Verfall meines Teiches  nicht zusehen wollte und mich selbst dem beißenden Sand  nicht  über Wochen aussetzen wollte, flüchtete ich nach Österreich und kehrte erst nach Abschluss der Bauarbeiten vor 14 Tagen nach Paros zurück, einen trüben, veralgten Teich erwartend.

Jeder Baum, jeder Strauch, meine Terrassen, mein Haus, das Sonnensegel  und die Seerosenblätter waren  mit Erde und Sand bedeckt, ähnlich  wie auf dem Terrassenfoto oben. Es war ein schlimmer Anblick, alles war braun. Doch zu meiner Überraschung war das Wasser glasklar, wie sonst nie im  Sommer, und gab den Blick frei auf den Teichboden (bis auf 2,20m Tiefe),  der ebenfalls mit einer dicken  Sandschicht bedeckt war. 

Seit 14 Tagen  bin ich nun schon am Putzen und mit der Reinigung der Pflanzen beschäftigt, vornehmlich der Teichpflanzen, damit sie wieder Licht bekommen. Sie haben nicht wirklich Schaden genommen, sind aber nicht mehr gewachsen, was ich auf den Mangel an Licht durch die dicke Staubschicht zurückführe und auf die hohe Luft- und Wassertemperatur, - es ist im Juli und August immer höllisch heiß hier.

Inzwischen schaut der Teich schon wieder besser aus, das Wasser ist immer noch klar, Algen gibt es keine, weshalb ich das Sand-Erde-Gemisch vorläufig auf dem Teichgrund belassen will. Lediglich die Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich abgesaugt. Ich muss nämlich  mit dem Wasser haushalten, es ist heuer besonders knapp auf Paros, da es  vergangenen Winter kaum geregnet  hat. In den nächsten Tagen will ich endlich auch eine Wasseranalyse und einige Fotos machen. Den Fischen scheint der ungewollte Bodengrund übrigens gut zu gefallen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

